# Probleme de redirection avec Safari



## Yoyo_futura (27 Avril 2006)

Bonjour a tous,

Je viens de mettre a jour mon systeme passant ainsi que macOS 10.3.9 à 10.4.6 (Tiger).
or depuis cette mise a jour j'ai des problemes de navigations avec safari 

qui m'indique:
"Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page.
Trop de redirections sont survenues en tentant douvrir adresse de la page. Ceci peut se produire lorsque vous ouvrez une page qui est redirigée vers une autre page laquelle se redirige à son tour vers la page originale."

Or jusqu'a present ca marchait tres bien, et j'ai essaye avec firefox aucun probleme non plus :-(

Est-ce quelqu'un saurait ce que je dois faire pour me sortir de ce probleme de redirection?

Merci par avance
Yoyo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2006)

bonjour yoyo,

As tu essayé de mettre safari à la corbeille en supprimant également le dossier safari de ta biliothèque utilisateur ? il te suffit ensuite de télécharger puis d'installer. Tiens nous au courant  

ps: n'oublies pas de sauvegarder le fichier bookmarks.plist qui se trouve dans le dossier safari de ta bilbiothèque utilisateur, il s'agit de tes signets.


----------

